# How do I Remove the Varnish for a Touch-Up?



## Stephanie (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi there,

I love painting, but I am not a professional by any means, so I might be quite clueless in some areas. Just bear with me, I guess. 

So I finished an acrylic painting and went ahead to brush on some varnish. I guess I forgot to dust off the dirt and fibers from my brush, so when the varnish dried there was some dust and fibers trapped in the varnish. :/

Does anyone know of a way to get rid of that? I'm only really concerned about one particular spot, so I'm not looking to get rid of all of the varnish.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

What varnish did you use, they all have different properties, I hope it wasn't acrylic, not much you can do with that.


----------

